# Club Voyage



## mickcope (Aug 9, 2009)

Has anyone used this with Brittany - it says 'up to 30%' discount. I just wondered if people find it of value

cheers
Mick


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

£100 joining fee and £100 membership each year including year 1. ie Year 1 is £200

This year we will have done three trips and saved over £600 on standard fares, the discounts do not apply to special offer fares, plus you get £7.50 breakfast vouchers on overnight routes and 10% off the a la carte restaurants. 6 of us went one trip so the return breakfasts, which are not bad, was worth an additional £90 

We have a place near Barcelona and the saving in fuel and tolls, and if not in the MH, on an overnight somewhere, and the facts we take the dogs and book dog kennels or cabins is worth any extra cost.

Actually the most important thing for us is the saving in driving time and the fact that 24 hours at sea at the start of our holiday and the end is much more relaxing is the biggest seller

We leave here 07.00, normally, get the boat to either Heysham or Liverpool, drive to Portsmouth, get an evening or late afternoon boat from Portsmouth and it is 5 driving hours from Bilbao and 6 from Santander, so total journey time, including 27 to 28 hours at sea is about 40 including 9 hours driving. 

Going via Dover and Calais it is about the same total but with 20+ hours driving and an overnight stop and only 4 to 6 hours at sea/under the channel


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We live in France and use the Club Voyage fortrips by car back to the UK and we give our code (as is allowed) to guests who rent our gite. We get the 10% off sailings and off cabin costs (and get free day cabins on some sailings) and the money off breakfasts and the restaurants but our guests also get a reduction off their fares although not the other extras and we get a kickback off their sailings each year which goes towards the cost of the membership. Well worth doing (and if you need a code to get a reduction please feel free to pm me).


----------

